# 3pdt order switch doesn't fit toggle?



## spi (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi, 
I ordered a 3pdt order switch that I planned to use with a toggle.  It fits a stomp switch ok, but it doesn't fit the toggle switch I got from Tayda.

Is that normal?  Or do I need a special PCB mount toggle switch?  FWIW the picture shows round holes but the one I received has elongated oval holes.


----------



## Robert (Oct 31, 2020)

Toggle switches with PCB mount pins will fit.

Alternatively, I have some new ones on the way that should be a universal fit for both types of toggle switches and footswitches.    I can send you one of those when they arrive if you'd rather stick with the switch you have.


----------



## spi (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for offering.  It's not essential to me, so no worries.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 6, 2020)

@PedalPCB - the order switch I just received is the "circle style" (like in the top screenshot), instead of the "oval style" (like in the middle photo). Should I aim for the PC-mount toggle switch when ordering parts? Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 6, 2020)

spi said:


> Hi,
> I ordered a 3pdt order switch that I planned to use with a toggle.  It fits a stomp switch ok, but it doesn't fit the toggle switch I got from Tayda.
> 
> Is that normal?  Or do I need a special PCB mount toggle switch?  FWIW the picture shows round holes but the one I received has elongated oval holes.
> ...


You could try something like this by cutting half the leg with Sharp wire cutters.
It looks drastic but once its soldered it will serve its purpose for what you have with you.


----------



## Robert (Nov 6, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> @PedalPCB - the order switch I just received is the "circle style" (like in the top screenshot), instead of the "oval style" (like in the middle photo). Should I aim for the PC-mount toggle switch when ordering parts? Thanks!



The circle shaped pads will fit a solder lug switch.


----------



## dlazzarini (Nov 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> You could try something like this by cutting half the leg with Sharp wire cutters.
> It looks drastic but once its soldered it will serve its purpose for what you have with you.
> 
> View attachment 7581


I’ve done little modifications like this. It’ll work


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 16, 2020)

Update - Despite my best efforts I ended up ordering the wrong toggle switch, and the order switch pcb I received was actually an "oval-style" one (my bad, didn't realize earlier). Still, I managed to make it work! For anyone else possibly running into a similar issue: 

I squeezed the solder lugs with some pliers, which allowed me to gently coax the pcb onto the toggle. Check out the photos, took one minute for me.


----------



## BeeSharp (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes, I had to cut my lugs too.

What is the direction when the toggle is flipped down? R into L?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 15, 2021)

I used a 3pdt from Tayda, and it fitted well (with just a bit of pressure) without any modifications in the “oval-style” order board.


----------



## fig (Jan 15, 2021)

Now that's a coincidence! I just (10 min ago  ) ordered some DPDT & 3DPT pcb lug from Love My Switches.
They have a few different configs (ON/ON, ON/OFF/ON, long bat, short bat, etc).


----------

